# So do you think he can meet bully standard?



## Rudy4747

A few weeks ago I posted pics of my brothers dog mac asking if he would meet standard so here are some beter pics. I think it was hard to get them cause he did not know what I was doing.
Side veiw.








kind of a front veiw.








Sitting around.








Playing with the beagle.








I know size kinda matters in the bully world so he is 19 in tall, about 73 pounds. Any thing else we need to know what do the bully experts think? oh and 9 month old.


----------



## apbtmom76

well I think he is gorgeous, he has nice size to him and he is still young, jmo, lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit

I love him and I think he looks great  Such a big sweet face he has


----------



## Nizmo

great looking bully. reminds me of sativa's sire.


----------



## Rudy4747

Thanks guys. He is so mellow, nothing like My Zoey and Dooney. he could really be a lap dog.


----------



## Sadie

He's in good shape still 9 months old so he will grow some more and will fill out between 2-3 years old. I like bullies who are built like this guy I am not sure if they have different weight classes/size divisions at the ABKC shows but if they do he would def fall on the smaller side obviously he is not a XXL/XL/pocket size bully. Does your brother want to show him with ABKC? They really should have different divisions for bully sizes/weight class because there are so many different "TYPES" within the American Bully Breed. He looks like a bully to me because I understand the difference and can usually tell by looking at head structure and a few other things. Pasterns are nice and straight, nice straight back, Good muscle tone for a growing pup. I would say he would do well at the Bully Shows  I am not an expert on Bully Standards but I do know good conformation when I see it and for a bully he looks solid structure wise. How are his feet in the front? Sometimes standing on floors like that can make them appear to be slightly easty-westy.


----------



## bahamutt99

He looks like a UKC dog to me.


----------



## Rudy4747

Sadie said:


> He's in good shape still 9 months old so he will grow some more and will fill out between 2-3 years old. I like bullies who are built like this guy I am not sure if they have different weight classes/size divisions at the ABKC shows but if they do he would def fall on the smaller side obviously he is not a XXL/XL/pocket size bully. Does your brother want to show him with ABKC? They really should have different divisions for bully sizes/weight class because there are so many different "TYPES" within the American Bully Breed. He looks like a bully to me because I understand the difference and can usually tell by looking at head structure and a few other things. Pasterns are nice and straight, nice straight back, Good muscle tone for a growing pup. I would say he would do well at the Bully Shows  I am not an expert on Bully Standards but I do know good conformation when I see it and for a bully he looks solid structure wise. How are his feet in the front? Sometimes standing on floors like that can make them appear to be slightly easty-westy.


I know that from what I read here , there is standard and xl are taller than lik 19 inches. His paws are a lil out but it said in the standard that aslong as they are not more than 45% it is ok. They are not more then that. I just think he has decent structure for UKC but not sure if bullies have the same look. Or the age groups. 


bahamutt99 said:


> He looks like a UKC dog to me.


Thanks I thought he didi a lil too. he is really the first real bully we are trying to do anything with so I am not sure. I do know he and my brother are like magnets. i am glad for that.


----------



## MY MIKADO

From what I have been reading and and the pictures I have seen he is more of a UKC style dog rather than a bully. He is kind of tall and not the wide. He has a beautiful head but it doesn't look as big as what most bullies are being breed for. I love him. Do you have his pedigree?


----------



## Sadie

Rudy you can always take him to a UKC & a ABKC show and see how he does. Because he still 9 months old he is going to get bigger. I would be curious to see how he turns out once he reaches 2-3.


----------



## Rudy4747

Sadie said:


> Rudy you can always take him to a UKC & a ABKC show and see how he does. Because he still 9 months old he is going to get bigger. I would be curious to see how he turns out once he reaches 2-3.


I hadn't thought of that I never thought he would be ukc type I guess because I had always thought bully since I got him. But Maybe that is what we will do I f he could show UKC that would be awesome. Seeing how I am going to be doing more UKC shows with Dooney and Zoey. Maybe I could have my brother meet me at a a few. Thanks.



MY MIKADO said:


> From what I have been reading and and the pictures I have seen he is more of a UKC style dog rather than a bully. He is kind of tall and not the wide. He has a beautiful head but it doesn't look as big as what most bullies are being breed for. I love him. Do you have his pedigree?


I don't have the pedigree. As we have heard Muglestons are a hard Kennel to deal with. Mac is nine months old and I only just got his ped.
This is his dad page off their site.(ped in bottom of page.)
If I'm not mistaken this is the sire of his dam.
Muglestons Pitbull Farm - pitbulls for sale - pictures of pitbulls - pitbull pictures - pitbull kennels
and this is the dam( I think these are the right parentsif not I will fix as soon as I get his ped back.)
Muglestons Pitbull Farm - pitbulls for sale - pictures of pitbulls - pitbull pictures - pitbull kennels


----------



## Sadie

Rudy that sounds like a plan! Since you have exp showing you can def help your brother along ... Good Luck and let us know how he does. He may conform to UKC standards now as a pup and then as he reaches adult hood that may change. Either way no harm in getting to both shows to see how he does and to get some more exp on what happens at an ABKC show.


----------



## apbtmom76

Rudy you all can come down here for the Feb show, perfect timing


----------



## Sadie

I want to go too!!! LOL


----------



## MY MIKADO

I wish I could go. SOunds like fun.


----------



## apbtmom76

hahah Tara and Sharon bring ya butss, we would havea blast, John is gonna be there too  OMG We would have SOOOOOOO much fun


----------



## Sadie

I don't know if Texas is ready for me LOL ... We would have fun! I am going to make it out there for some shows maybe this summer!


----------



## apbtmom76

Awesomeness, should hit the Georgetown show for my club  And Nationals in Cleburne, I will for sure be at those too, and girl Tx wasn't ready for me, let's rock this ship


----------



## Rudy4747

apbtmom76 said:


> Awesomeness, should hit the Georgetown show for my club  And Nationals in Cleburne, I will for sure be at those too, and girl Tx wasn't ready for me, let's rock this ship


I think I 'll make to georgetown not sure, hope so. I know I'll be there for nationals. But If the shows is in Feb or early March. I can't come my baby girl will be born last week of feb. :woof: But that besides that think I will make it to a few shows this year. And miss Sadie i would love to see at some shows too.


----------



## apbtmom76

awesome news Rudy, and I had forgotten about the birth of your daughter. Congrats, not sure when the ABKC show is in Feb. John will have to fill you in on that. But yes I would love to see you all


----------



## performanceknls

I would try UKC I went to a ABKC show and I do not think that dog looks anything like what was placing. Now you could enter the classic bully class, that is what that dog looks more like. I took 2 of our pit bulls to the bully show for fun since it was local and the judges said she loved them but could not place them since they were APBT's at a Bully show, lol. I have shown with that judge a few times in UKC so she knows me ad that didn't even get us a win! lol no really it was fun to see all the bullies and how the breed has evolved.


----------



## DoggyStyle

Hmm could be. Nice looking dog though


----------



## Black Label Romo

Looks good bro...I agree with whoever said you could try showing him in both registries and see which he excels in...
He still gots alotta growing to do so I believe he will fill out nicely and would do good in the classic class...
I'd like to see some more pictures from his level...fronts mostly...
thanks for posting him bro! best of luck


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny

Nice pup! Only the last two pics are showing up so if I had to make a guess I would probably tell you that he would probably do well in the classic class. It's hard to truely evaluate a dog from pictures let alone only two pictures.


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny

Sadie said:


> He's in good shape still 9 months old so he will grow some more and will fill out between 2-3 years old. I like bullies who are built like this guy I am not sure if they have different weight classes/size divisions at the ABKC shows but if they do he would def fall on the smaller side obviously he is not a XXL/XL/pocket size bully. Does your brother want to show him with ABKC? They really should have different divisions for bully sizes/weight class because there are so many different "TYPES" within the American Bully Breed. He looks like a bully to me because I understand the difference and can usually tell by looking at head structure and a few other things. Pasterns are nice and straight, nice straight back, Good muscle tone for a growing pup. I would say he would do well at the Bully Shows  I am not an expert on Bully Standards but I do know good conformation when I see it and for a bully he looks solid structure wise. How are his feet in the front? Sometimes standing on floors like that can make them appear to be slightly easty-westy.


Yes there is different classes. The ABKC has ONE standard with 5 varieties; Standard, Pocket, Classic, XL & Extreme.


*Standard:* The basic Standard Bully is the original American Bully and the main representative of the breed. All varieties are considered Standard under a year of age. The Standard Bully is the base for all the varieties. Height - Females 16" to 19" & Males 17" to 20" at the withers.

*Pocket:* This is an amendment to the basic standard in which a pocket bully is determined by its adult height. Height - Females under 16" & Males under 17" at the withers.

*XL:* This is an amendment to the basic standard in which a XL bully is determined by its adult height. Height - Females over 19" & Males over 20" at the withers.

*Classic: *This is an amendment to the basic standard in which a classic bully is determined by its body structure and build. Both sex dogs with LIGHTER body frames and LESS OVERALL BODY MASS. Height - Females 16" to 19" & Males 17" to 20" at the withers.

*Extreme:* This is an amendment to the basic standard in which an extreme bully is determined by its body structure and build. Both sex dogs with HEAVIER body frames and MORE OVERALL BODY MASS. Height - Females 16" to 19" & Males 17" to 20" at the withers.


----------



## Rudy4747

These are the other two photos i had up. I must of erased them from my photo bucket.


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny

Rudy4747 said:


> These are the other two photos i had up. I must of erased them from my photo bucket.


I after seeing those pics, I don't think your dog would do well in show ring. I think he is leggier and lakcs substance. His chest is also appears to be very narrow. Here's an example of a classic ABKC Champ.


----------



## LoudMouf

A big misconception about the ABKC Classic class is that people think if you have a UKC style dog it fits the Classic standard. The ABKC established the Classic class because has the American Bully breed has evolved from past, dogs are produced that were similar in structure to UKC CH dogs that helped establish the foundation of the American Bully. Although some of these dogs may not be the ideal Standard American Bully they are great breeding stock to produce quality bullies. By the middle of 2012 the ABKC is planning on closing it's open registration status, it is important to have a large enough dogs that carry breed type characteristics to keep the breed successful.

Now when I refer to UKC CH dogs that helped establish the American Bully there are referring to dogs such as: CH R.E. Most Wanted (MANU), CH R.E Razzle Dazzle, CH R.E. Throwing Knuckles, CH Gaffs Silver Simba, CH Baytown's Chivas. CH R.E. Sadey Paddington. The still carry desired bully traits, just are not a complete package bully of today.

Manny and Steph of Semper Fi Bullies owns probably one of the cleanest examples of a classic American Bully in CH Opha Mae. As you can see from the pictures she is not lacking bully traits, just not carrying as much mass and her features are not as exaggerated as you see in today's American Bullies.

As for your dog, I would not say I think it is not a correct version of what a classic American Bully is. Feel free to PM if you are interested in knowing what structural issues I believe your dog is lacking, but Manny is correct your the best way to evaluate the dog is by seeing the dog in person and laying hands on them.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

LoudMouf said:


> A big misconception about the ABKC Classic class is that people think if you have a UKC style dog it fits the Classic standard. The ABKC established the Classic class because has the American Bully breed has evolved from past, dogs are produced that were similar in structure to UKC CH dogs that helped establish the foundation of the American Bully. Although some of these dogs may not be the ideal Standard American Bully they are great breeding stock to produce quality bullies. By the middle of 2012 the ABKC is planning on closing it's open registration status, it is important to have a large enough dogs that carry breed type characteristics to keep the breed successful.
> 
> Now when I refer to UKC CH dogs that helped establish the American Bully there are referring to dogs such as: CH R.E. Most Wanted (MANU), CH R.E Razzle Dazzle, CH R.E. Throwing Knuckles, CH Gaffs Silver Simba, CH Baytown's Chivas. CH R.E. Sadey Paddington. The still carry desired bully traits, just are not a complete package bully of today.
> 
> Manny and Steph of Semper Fi Bullies owns probably one of the cleanest examples of a classic American Bully in CH Opha Mae. As you can see from the pictures she is not lacking bully traits, just not carrying as much mass and her features are not as exaggerated as you see in today's American Bullies.
> 
> As for your dog, I would not say I think it is not a correct version of what a classic American Bully is. Feel free to PM if you are interested in knowing what structural issues I believe your dog is lacking, but Manny is correct your the best way to evaluate the dog is by seeing the dog in person and laying hands on them.


Good, informative post, Devin!


----------



## Mach0

So question would be- what do we do with our bullies that are not ABKC standard?How do we show? My boy is ADBA registered and does not belong in the ADBA ring lol.


----------



## Black Label Romo

my advice would be to start a new thread...where people can submit pictures and they can be critiqued(sp) by others with more abkc experience...i am glad to see both manny and devin posting here...good things...thanks guys


----------



## Rudy4747

Well I also want to know about the age groups. Mac is only 9 month old and that would mean he was 7-8 months in these photos. So I am sure he would thicken up a bit, in the chest. But i think lone star has a great Idea we should star a structure and faults thread for bullies, so you guys could help us find out a little more about what to do. To get our dogs started.


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny

Rudy4747 said:


> Well I also want to know about the age groups. Mac is only 9 month old and that would mean he was 7-8 months in these photos. So I am sure he would thicken up a bit, in the chest. But i think lone star has a great Idea we should star a structure and faults thread for bullies, so you guys could help us find out a little more about what to do. To get our dogs started.


What about the age groups do you want to know?


----------



## Rudy4747

Bump this old thread. What different age groups are their at a aBKC show? Do they split males and females? And Are Females expected to be as large as males, or as muscular? 
By the way our lil Mac is thickining out a bit. I am trying to get some pics o him from the side, and of him while sanding.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Rudy4747 said:


> Bump this old thread. What different age groups are their at a aBKC show? Do they split males and females? And Are Females expected to be as large as males, or as muscular?
> By the way our lil Mac is thickining out a bit. I am trying to get some pics o him from the side, and of him while sanding.


Rudy there is 3-6 month, 6-9, 9-12, 1-2, 2-3, and 3and up for each class. You cannot start getting points though until 6 months. Males and females are split up by age and class until the "best in class", champion class, and gr champion class. If you look at the sticky I made in this section it breaks down all the classes. Your boy is thickening out!! He looks good!


----------



## Rudy4747

Thanks I found that thread last night after I posted this, lol my bad I should've looked first.


----------

